# Started band saw



## chatter chatter cut cut (Jul 14, 2022)

conversion from wood to metal cutting . got a metal cutting blade and made 4 pulleys . two 10 in and two 3 in diameter. full stop. hurt back , now using a walker and pain pills around the clock. dont know when i will be able to anything in the shop for a while.


----------



## benmychree (Jul 14, 2022)

Welcome to the (bad back) club!


----------



## pontiac428 (Jul 14, 2022)

What blade speed range will you have when you are finished?  I attempted to reduce the speed on my Enco 4-pulley band saw and couldn't get slow enough by rearranging the pulleys to max reduction ratio, and gave up until I can put a VFD on there.  I guess if you're stuck at one ratio you can adjust your tooth pitch to something that would work and swap blades as needed.


----------



## markba633csi (Jul 14, 2022)

Spondylitis here, 4-6 Norcos/24hrs- Wish I could get Oxy, they last longer


----------



## chatter chatter cut cut (Jul 14, 2022)

hoping to get 85 to 160 final blade speed. the present motor pulley is 3 in to a 5 in to 12 in blade pulley.its really going to take a real sit down with calculator and some mental sweat .


----------



## chatter chatter cut cut (Jul 14, 2022)

chatter chatter cut cut said:


> hoping to get 85 to 160 final blade speed. the present motor pulley is 3 in to a 5 in to 12 in blade pulley.its really going to take a real sit down with calculator and some mental sweat .


and brand new truck and the wife has ultra jitters if i drive on pills.


----------



## brino (Jul 15, 2022)

Sorry to hear about your injury!



chatter chatter cut cut said:


> its really going to take a real sit down with calculator and some mental sweat .


at least that can be done while you rest your back.

Take care of yourself.
Brian


----------



## Janderso (Jul 15, 2022)

I too have a bad back. I have to use a stool when working at the lathe or mill after a bit.
Standing for >20 minutes will cripple me. Got to keep moving.
Yes, welcome to the bad back club.
Hope you find relief soon.


----------

